# 1940 Schwinn Super Deluxe Autocycle, Fresh Barn Find



## antque (Aug 22, 2021)

Found in a barn in Endwell NY this week  a 1940 Deluxe Autocycle, The bike was put in the barn in 1948 and has not been touched since. The last license plate is dated 1945. The bike was so dirty you could not tell the color, it was just hosed off. The bike has all its original parts and has not been touched except for washing the dirt off. As far as I can tell there is nothing missing from this bike. Bike was offered to a local auction house, they turned it down and it was going to be thrown out until it got saved and was sold to me. question is keep it the way it is or restore? thanks for looking


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Aug 22, 2021)

Wow. Wow. I think it has plenty of potential to clean up nicely...


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 22, 2021)

I would probably keep looking at it for years while it's displayed in the Dining Room trying to decide what I should do to it. But it would have to be cleaned up as good as possible before I parked it in the Dining Room. 😂


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 22, 2021)

National treasure!
Don’t get crazy with it.
Best to do nothing for now.
Let the offers of fame and fortune roll in first.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 22, 2021)

Don't restore it or go too crazy cleaning it. Amazing find, thank you for sharing.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 22, 2021)

Find of the year! Can’t imagine that getting thrown away. I’d give it a light cleaning and ride it


----------



## oskisan (Aug 22, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> National treasure!
> Don’t get crazy with it.
> Best to do nothing for now.
> Let the offers of fame and fortune roll in first.




Hahahaha, I like that.: "Fame and Fortune"... Is it that the next owner will be "Famous" for paying a "Fortune" for it or will it be that the seller will be "Famous" for selling the bike for a "Fortune"?? Seems like I am always on the wrong side of this "Fame" thing...


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 22, 2021)

Keep original and just clean up.  Even the buttons are there!!  Great find indeed...  Lots of $$$ sitting there.


----------



## sarmisluters (Aug 22, 2021)

I'd leave it alone, maybe ridable tires and chain and that's it.

I like the “Eye 👁  of Mordor” headlight too !


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 22, 2021)

@bobcycles


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 22, 2021)

PM SENT 🥰


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 22, 2021)

*JUST WOW …. Do not restore it … the value is in the originally…*


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 22, 2021)

ANOTHER GREAT FIND AND SAVED FOR ALL TO ENJOY!
KEEP IT ALL ORIGINAL DON'T RUIN THE PATINA!.
MY BIG FIND WON A PRIZE FOR '41 DELUXE AUTOCYCLE UNTOUCHED ORIGINAL AS FOUND AT ANN ARBOR A FEW YEARS AGO.
KUDOS TO THE "nom de plume SAVIOR "antque"!


----------



## biker (Aug 22, 2021)

WES PINCHOT said:


> ANOTHER GREAT FIND AND SAVED FOR ALL TO ENJOY!
> KEEP IT ALL ORIGINAL DON'T RUIN THE PATINA!.
> MY BIG FIND WON A PRIZE FOR '41 DELUXE AUTOCYCLE UNTOUCHED ORIGINAL AS FOUND AT ANN ARBOR A FEW YEARS AGO.
> KUDOS TO THE "nom de plume SAVIOR "antque"!



You still have it?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 22, 2021)

biker said:


> You still have it?



NO, I PASSED IT ON TO THE BEST CARETAKER I COULD FIND.
ANOTHER CABER!


----------



## biker (Aug 22, 2021)

WES PINCHOT said:


> NO, I PASSED IT ON TO THE BEST CARETAKER I COULD FIND.
> ANOTHER CABER!



Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## kccomet (Aug 22, 2021)

props to the auction house for turning it down... they had their thinking caps on. a rough old bike like that would have been more trouble than it was worth. prob wouldn't have brought a couple hundred dollars


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 22, 2021)

Absolutely a great Machine as Is … That beauty needs Nothing but Grease and Miles…. Congratulations on a great acquisition!!!!
That’s one if you sell today you will regret tomorrow!!

Bob


----------



## biker (Aug 22, 2021)

WES PINCHOT said:


> NO, I PASSED IT ON TO THE BEST CARETAKER I COULD FIND.
> ANOTHER CABER!



Is this it?


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 22, 2021)

Hope the right hands work their magic on that one... do not restore


----------



## mrg (Aug 22, 2021)

Mild detail, grease, tires & RIDE! 😎, Great find!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 22, 2021)

Well did it sell yet?  I wouldnt clean this one. I'd lightly dust it and stare at it for about a week.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 22, 2021)

Ya'll gunna crucify me for saying this...

But...would love to see this just AS-IS get listed on ebay along with the story...

highest bidder!

shoot for the stars!



been ages since a complete good autocycle went for bids to the world.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 22, 2021)

I'd like to be a fly on the wall to see what kind of packing the seller would do on it with little or no proper wrapping?? Assuming they'd lack those skills....ugh and the face on the buyer...beat up fenders...broke off fender bomb or dented in fender bomb...at least


----------



## kccomet (Aug 22, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> Ya'll gunna crucify me for saying this...
> 
> But...would love to see this just AS-IS get listed on ebay along with the story...
> 
> ...



it's already an auction...just private


----------



## sarmisluters (Aug 22, 2021)

The absolute greatest  thing is that no slightly stoopid collector has swapped out anything YET  !

Only thing better is, if it wasn’t washed, so we could only guess what color it is.

New tires, chain and just leave it as is with the Eye 👁 Light and analog horn !

To build a dusty barn diorama with boards and such over it, so you can discover it again and again. It is art gallery piece of a barn find !

Forget eBay, Im sure you can find a private party elsewhere.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 22, 2021)

This deserves a proper, professional shipper to transport this bike complete as is. No number of bike boxes or amount of packing material will ensure it arrives safely.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 22, 2021)

I could use one of those handle bar buttons sir...
would offer 50.00, or maybe 45.00
and there's a guy on here who's been looking for the left side of
one of these tanks.  Bet he'd pay at least 200.
just putting it "out there"


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 22, 2021)

biker said:


> Is this it?
> 
> View attachment 1466532



YUP!
THAT IS IT!


----------



## dave429 (Aug 22, 2021)

Very light clean. Be conservative. Regrease everything and put some good rideable vintage tires on and just enjoy it. It only has original paint once. It’s actually quite nice the way it is.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 22, 2021)

🍿


----------



## biker (Aug 22, 2021)

Stick it on ebay for the widest audience and most dollars.


----------



## antque (Aug 23, 2021)

Thanks for all the feedback, I used the wrong word when asking what to do with the bike, I didn't mean to say restore, I meant clean, I've been into bikes for 30 years and I'm a purist, I like to keep things just the way they are, don't worry the bike will not be molested in any way and as to shipping if it is sold it will not be shipped to protect it as found.


----------



## antque (Aug 23, 2021)

SJ_BIKER said:


> I'd like to be a fly on the wall to see what kind of packing the seller would do on it with little or no proper wrapping?? Assuming they'd lack those skills....ugh and the face on the buyer...beat up fenders...broke off fender bomb or dented in fender bomb...at least



I wasn't born yesterday, I've shipped several bikes with no problems, but this one deserves special handling and will not be shipped if sold, I don't appreciate the insult SJ_Biker


----------



## Billythekid (Aug 23, 2021)

One day I will be so lucky


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 23, 2021)

antque said:


> question is keep it the way it is or restore?



hands down, leave it be.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 23, 2021)

antque said:


> I wasn't born yesterday, I've shipped several bikes with no problems, but this one deserves special handling and will not be shipped if sold, I don't appreciate the insult SJ_Biker



Perfect you have skills.  Cool bike...with primo accessories.  just saying..Fenders typically suffer the most along with fender braces.  Even when packed well....the shippers these days don't seem to be as careful as yesterday's shippers.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 23, 2021)

I would never tell anyone what to do with their own bike, but since you asked.  Never in a million years would I dare repair, or refinish one single inch of that bike.  Congrats on an amazing score!  A true blessing for my eyes....Lol


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 23, 2021)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Perfect you have skills.  Cool bike...with primo accessories.  just saying..Fenders typically suffer the most along with fender braces.  Even when packed well....the shippers these days don't seem to be as careful as yesterday's shippers.
> 
> View attachment 1466888



Precisely why I insist on having fenders along with any other delicate items packed & shipped in a separate box.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 23, 2021)

Anyhow to answer your question. Im on team leave it alone. I'd just keep it out of the rain and call it a day...you won!!


----------



## biker (Aug 23, 2021)

Wash with a good soap sponge and rinse. Maybe try a worn Scotch-Brite sponge pad and gently go over it while wet. Stay away from the decals. When dry apply a little linseed oil to stop the rust from advancing or a good wax. Chrome polish to stop the rust on the chrome. Put on some new tubes and tires. Put on a leather conditioner on the seat. Oil the chain. Ride it and smile.  Whatever you do my vote is to stop the rust somehow without restoring it but leave it as close to what you have now condition wise.


----------



## antque (Aug 23, 2021)

thanks for all your comments, I've had several pms and several offers, I decided I liked the bike but it belonged to someone who appreciates it more and will keep it as is, I had several offers but sold it to someone private who will pick it up


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 23, 2021)

Sounds good!
Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 23, 2021)

Come on someone has to ask.....


----------



## Kato (Aug 23, 2021)

So it's maybe somebody within a state or 2 / close to Alabama.........or somebody willing to make a drive for the right bike !!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 23, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing this one detailed! Congrats to the new owner. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 23, 2021)

I second that!!


----------



## hzqw2l (Aug 23, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Looking forward to seeing this one detailed! Congrats to the new owner. V/r Shawn



He said he sold it to someone who will leave it as is...

Congrats to that guy.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 23, 2021)

I WAS A PLAYER BUT DIDN'T GET IT...  MADE  STRONG OFFER 💪 BUT WAS  OUT BID 😭 😪😭😢😪😭..  SOME ONE PAID BIG MONEY...  WAITING FOR THE NEXT  BIKE  TO POP UP


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Aug 23, 2021)

That thing is perfect!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 23, 2021)

MrCrazyHair said:


> That thing is perfect!
> View attachment 1467256




The OP's is most likely a 39 - 38? But a serial # wasn't posted. Position of the rear fender stays.


----------



## JimScott (Aug 23, 2021)

OMG....


----------



## antque (Aug 24, 2021)

Kato said:


> So it's maybe somebody within a state or 2 / close to Alabama.........or somebody willing to make a drive for the right bike !!!



the bike is in Central New York state, not Alabama


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 24, 2021)

Congrats on the sale


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 24, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> The OP's is most likely a 39 - 38? But a serial # wasn't posted. Position of the rear fender stays.
> 
> View attachment 1467271



Ehhh, I think it’s a 1940. Lots of other things on it point to that. Screw bezels for one.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 24, 2021)

Yeah, it’s definitely a 1940 model.
I had a very similar bike, that had a 1939 dated crank and serial number, but all of the components were the new 1940 issue.
That bike also had a high rear fender brace.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Aug 24, 2021)

*WHAT A GREAT FIND !! .. THANK YOU FOR SHARING YOUR STORY.. THIS IS GREAT FOR THE CABE 
STORY'S LIKE YOUR S KEEPS US GOING AND AWAKE AT NIGHT  CONGRATS TO THE NEW OWNER"  *


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 24, 2021)

New Owner:  Please post pics?  Thanks!


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Aug 24, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> The OP's is most likely a 39 - 38? But a serial # wasn't posted. Position of the rear fender stays.
> 
> View attachment 1467271


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 24, 2021)

hzqw2l said:


> He said he sold it to someone who will leave it as is...
> 
> Congrats to that guy.



CONGRATS TO THE FINDER AND THE PERSON HE PASSED IT ON TO KEEP AS IS AND TREASURE IT.
BEEN THERE AND DONE THAT.
IT TAKES DISCIPLINE TO DO THAT.  BEEN THERE AND DONE THAT.  NO REGRETS!


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 24, 2021)

MrCrazyHair said:


> View attachment 1467565




Schwinn often used last years parts on builds.... I've had a handful of untouched
1940 models with the high brace.
this bike has brakes that were not introduced until 1940...it is a 1940 model


----------



## danfitz1 (Aug 24, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> Schwinn often used last years parts on builds.... I've had a handful of untouched
> 1940 models with the high brace.
> this bike has brakes that were not introduced until 1940...it is a 1940 model



I have an untouched 1939. It has the low brace.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 24, 2021)

danfitz1 said:


> I have an untouched 1939. It has the low brace.
> 
> View attachment 1467632



SWEET LOOKING DELUXE AUTOCYCLE!!!!!!!


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Aug 25, 2021)

danfitz1 said:


> I have an untouched 1939. It has the low brace.
> 
> View attachment 1467632










Just trying to learn my friend. All detailed info is good to share. 
So this pull rear brake wasn't on the pre 40's is what your saying?


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Aug 25, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> Schwinn often used last years parts on builds.... I've had a handful of untouched
> 1940 models with the high brace.
> this bike has brakes that were not introduced until 1940...it is a 1940 model



I think my previous post was meant to reply to yours about the brakes. I get these threads mixed up sometimes.


----------



## charnleybob (Aug 25, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> I WAS A PLAYER BUT DIDN'T GET IT...  MADE  STRONG OFFER 💪 BUT WAS  OUT BID 😭 😪😭😢😪😭..  SOME ONE PAID BIG MONEY...  WAITING FOR THE NEXT  BIKE  TO POP UP




Be patient!
You will run out of money, in this hobby, before you run out of things to buy.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Aug 25, 2021)

This beautiful bike is a 1940 flat out! I wouldn't even care what the serial number showed at this point. Or the date of the crank. There is flap about the rear most fender brace also being in the up position-so what. Late 1939 bikes are the new 1940 models. Parts being used for a brief time late in 1939 and into 1940-there will be some inconsistencies-i.e. upper and lower rear fender braced fenders. The biggest fly in the ointment is the serial number itself. the small tube(bottom bracket) of the frame that has the serial number-probably was stamped in 1939 and as they got around to welding up the frame by early 1940-there you are. This happens every year. Many bikes layed around shops for months-some years before being sold and 'upgraded' to help with a sale. Relax everyone-make allowances for these inconsistencies in late year transitions/variances.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 25, 2021)

charnleybob said:


> Be patient!
> You will run out of money, in this hobby, before you run out of things to buy.



I JUST WANTED ONE MORE !!!!!!! AND THEN I'LL STOP I PROMISE .. JUST ONE MORE


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 25, 2021)

too bad they did not store it in the house. it would look like an 8 year old bike


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 25, 2021)

I looked up Waverly, New York, and it looks like a quaint little town.










I can just imagine riding that bike down to O’Briens, for some apple pie and coffee.
Nice!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Aug 25, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> I JUST WANTED ONE MORE !!!!!!! AND THEN I'LL STOP I PROMISE .. JUST ONE MORE



Remember that potatoe chip commercial.......'betcha can't eat just one!'  Or the Jello commercial......There's always room for more Jello!"  Same thing applies here.


----------



## sarmisluters (Aug 25, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> I looked up Waverly, New York, and it looks like a quaint little town.
> View attachment 1467789
> View attachment 1467790
> View attachment 1467791
> ...



Waverly, NY is just 10-15 miles from Elmira, NY, where our cherished coaster brake hubs were made.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 25, 2021)

Incredible find. What a great source of reference for those wanting to see what an original Autocycle looks like.


----------



## oskisan (Aug 25, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> I JUST WANTED ONE MORE !!!!!!! AND THEN I'LL STOP I PROMISE .. JUST ONE MORE




Yeah right.... That is what I say with every bike I buy. Having said that though, you Schwinn guys have a variety of colors you need to collect also.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 27, 2021)

danfitz1 said:


> I have an untouched 1939. It has the low brace.
> 
> View attachment 1467632




39' was first year for this (lower) brace position... that being said.... Schwinn had a penchant for using
last years parts or even the year before from time to time. I've had quite a few 1940 bikes with
the 38' and earlier rear fender.
Your incredible example is "textbook 39'"   !!!!


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 27, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> I looked up Waverly, New York, and it looks like a quaint little town.
> View attachment 1467789
> View attachment 1467790
> View attachment 1467791
> ...



Right?  in 1940...chatting about pooooor ol' Europe dealing with Germanys vicious campaigns...
having no idea what was to come in 1941...  occasionally peeking out of O'briens to make
sure the Blue 40' is still parked where you left it.


----------



## Tom Hudak (Aug 28, 2021)

What’s the serial number begin with?  D?  I thought the 40 had the horn button on the right side of the tank.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 28, 2021)

The 40 Special did have the horn button tank, but that was a B6 level model.
The fully equipped Super Deluxe, was a B7 level model.


----------



## Gnarlymarley (Aug 28, 2021)

Similar to my 41 I picked up earlier this year. Mine was a mish mosh/Hotrod. I just took it apart cleaned it and put it back together.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 2, 2021)

Nice clean up Gnarly, I like the way the ivory color on the tires is a close match to the ivory on the bike.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 26, 2021)

ended up with this bike after all


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 30, 2021)

Wow, just seeing this thread.  What kind of stuff does this auction house deal with that they did not see any value in this?  Its mind blowing.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 30, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> Wow, just seeing this thread.  What kind of stuff does this auction house deal with that they did not see any value in this?  Its mind blowing.



 crazy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> ended up with this bike after all
> View attachment 1485199



DUDE!!! You need to host a Cabe BBQ, Chili Cookoff or a freaking Hotdog Eating contest at your new place so we can all go hang out and see your amazing collection! Give me a date and time and I'll be there!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 30, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> DUDE!!! You need to host a Cabe BBQ, Chili Cookoff or a freaking Hotdog Eating contest at your new place so we can all go hang out and see your amazing collection! Give me a date and time and I'll be there!



HALL YEAH I HEAR YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I HAVE BEEN THINKING ABOUT THAT ... I GOT PLENTY OF ROOM AT 20 ACRES..... BUT I DO HAVE ENEMIES ON HERE SO I AM NOT SURE THAT I WANT A$$HOLES TO KNOW WHERE I LIVE  IF THEY CAN'T BE COOL ABOUT IT... THAT IS SOMETHING I HAVE TO THINKING ABOUT I LIKE PEACE & QUIET WITH NO DRAMA IF YOU WHAT I MEAN ........ I WOULD BE UP FOR IT IF THE FOOLS STAY AWAY AND LET EVERYONE  HAVE A GOOD TIME BUT I DON'T KNOW IF THAT IS POSSIBLE WE COULD HAVE A GREAT TIME UP HERE FOR SURE..........................................


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 30, 2021)

I’d fly out just to see you catch snakes, watch Ford Mike eat hot dogs and look at some bikes!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 30, 2021)

Maskadeo said:


> I’d fly out just to see you catch snakes, watch Ford Mike eat hot dogs and look at some bikes!



i know a lot of good people on here.... that i consider my friends & i haven't even meet them... i love the cabe & the hobby.... but you always have  those haters starting shi(_%#@ that can't leave well enough alone WHAT CAN YOU DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2021)

Just keep it on the down-low. Invite only. That way only those you get along with will come over. Easy-Peasy. See you there!


----------



## oskisan (Sep 30, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> i know a lot of good people on here.... that i consider my friends & i haven't even meet them... i love the cabe & the hobby.... but you always have  those haters starting shi(_%#@ that can't leave well enough alone WHAT CAN YOU DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Have a private BBQ an invite only those that you really feel comfortable with (especially the one who just sold you this deluxe autocycle.. He's a great guy).


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 30, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Just keep it on the down-low. Invite only. That way only those you get along with will come over. Easy-Peasy. See you there!



that right that might be option... and you know you are invited you have been cool to me.... we can have bicycle races down the big dirt hill after we've had a few..🤓🤓🤓


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 30, 2021)

oskisan said:


> Have a private BBQ an invite only those that you really feel comfortable with (especially the one who just sold you this deluxe autocycle.. He's a great guy).



if i do it are you coming down.......


----------



## tacochris (Oct 1, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> if i do it are you coming down.......



Im no where near you but that sounds fun....Lol


----------



## oskisan (Oct 1, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> if i do it are you coming down.......



Depending on when it is, I would be game.


----------



## Monarkman (Oct 3, 2021)

antque said:


> Found in a barn in Endwell NY this week  a 1940 Deluxe Autocycle, The bike was put in the barn in 1948 and has not been touched since. The last license plate is dated 1945. The bike was so dirty you could not tell the color, it was just hosed off. The bike has all its original parts and has not been touched except for washing the dirt off. As far as I can tell there is nothing missing from this bike. Bike was offered to a local auction house, they turned it down and it was going to be thrown out until it got saved and was sold to me. question is keep it the way it is or restore? thanks for looking
> 
> View attachment 1466321
> 
> ...



Wow! What a beauty. I personally would probably completely disassemble it, clean and shine every part, reassemble ( take it for a ride if possible), then display it somewhere to be enjoyed as a piece of transportation history. 🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## poolboy1 (Nov 29, 2021)

oskisan said:


> Hahahaha, I like that.: "Fame and Fortune"... Is it that the next owner will be "Famous" for paying a "Fortune" for it or will it be that the seller will be "Famous" for selling the bike for a "Fortune"?? Seems like I am always on the wrong side of this "Fame" thing...



It is a good thing if Ken want's to buy because he is overpaying for everything. Great if you own it bad if you are looking. The VW bus market went throught the same thing. One guy with more money then sense paid $200k for a $50k bus... Now everyone Waiting for Ken to come OVERPAY..... Please STOP!! LOL You better hope your twin will buy if you ever need to sell.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2021)

poolboy1 said:


> It is a good thing if Ken want's to buy because he is overpaying for everything. Great if you own it bad if you are looking. The VW bus market went throught the same thing. One guy with more money then sense paid $200k for a $50k bus... Now everyone Waiting for Ken to come OVERPAY..... Please STOP!! LOL You better hope your twin will buy if you ever need to sell.



Ken didn't buy this bike.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 30, 2021)

Who bought the bike? Anyone here?


----------



## poolboy1 (Nov 30, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Ken didn't buy this bike.



I know.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 30, 2021)

HARPO said:


> Who bought the bike? Anyone here?



I THINK HANDLE BAR HOARDER DID


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 30, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> I THINK HANDLE BAR HOARDER DID



Ken Hoarder did


----------



## srfndoc (Nov 30, 2021)

Let's hope not.  This time capsule deserves to be seen.  Any updated photos?


----------



## mrg (Nov 30, 2021)

At least we know it’s getting the proper detail/cleaning and not the total obliteration/restoration ( loss of all OG history ) that we see all too much!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 30, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> National treasure!
> Don’t get crazy with it.
> Best to do nothing for now.
> Let the offers of fame and fortune roll in first.



I WOULD AGREE!


----------

